# Days rest between workouts



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

*How many days rest before nxt workout*​
1-2 3992.86%3-4 24.76%5-712.38%


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

How many days rest do you have before you train again?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

usually 3on 1 off 2on 1off, or 3on 1 off 3on 1 off. depends how im training


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> How many days rest do you have before you train again?


Cool avatar

I normally do 2 on, 1 off


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I generaly have 3 days rest between workouts, important the nervous system has recoverd to, other wise for me im still wrecked lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im guessing you train "HIT" then. im a volume man myself  like arnies principles


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

1bpk said:


> Cool avatar
> 
> I normally do 2 on, 1 off


Cheers matey


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> im guessing you train "HIT" then. im a volume man myself  like arnies principles


Yea mate, i used to do alot of volume work, but with my job i just couldnt recover properly


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Between body parts or actual training...?? between body parts 1 week give or take... but usually my split will go 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off... with some variation depending on what crops up...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tbh i never trouble with recovery. i seem to recover very well, even with intense workouts for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> tbh i never trouble with recovery. i seem to recover very well, even with intense workouts for me


 Never trained with my because after my work outs your lucky if you can function the next day

I train 3 days per week wed/fri/sun.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> Never trained with my because after my work outs your lucky if you can function the next day
> 
> I train 3 days per week wed/fri/sun.


one day we will see cornelius


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> one day we will see cornelius


 Well Dom any time you feel like visiting South Carolina let me know. I will give you a place to stay, kill you in the gym and even get you laid (yes American girls love a UK accent so much that even you could get laid with ease!) :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Con said:


> Never trained with my because after my work outs your lucky if you can function the next day
> 
> I train 3 days per week wed/fri/sun.


Snap.

Squat, Press, Deads.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> Well Dom any time you feel like visiting South Carolina let me know. I will give you a place to stay, kill you in the gym and even get you laid (yes American girls love a UK accent so much that even you could get laid with ease!) :thumb:


definitely one day:thumbup1:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

same ere 3days a week sun-tue-thur.

And thats enough for me, like to give myself a propa beasting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive started with longer rests again..

Monday - chest and biceps

Wednesday - Back and Hamstrings

Friday - Shoulders and triceps

Monday - Quads and calves

Wednesday - REPEAT


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

my routine is idenitical to the 1 above, train each bodypart every 9 days, awesome split!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Split the body over 2 weeks and have weekends off (M, W, F to train)

Less is more.


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm eod.

Chest and Biceps

Back and Calves

Shoulders and Tri's

Legs

But will sometimes take 2 days off if i feel fecked.

Oh and max sets is 4 per b/p.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I like to have at least 1 day if not 2 days rest before my next workout.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I train mon/wed/fri/sat it's the only way I can fit it all in!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

train 3 days per week here on average now...4 occasionaly.

I am permanently bolloxed too


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

3 on 5 off due to weird timetable at uni


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Monday - rest

Tues -chest and bis

Weds - rest

Thurs - tris/abs

Fri - back

Sat - Shoulders

Sunday - Legs of despair

I hate doing more than one body part at a time, so try and limit it.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

monday-chest and tris

tuesday-back and bis

wednesday-rest

thursday-shoulders

friday-legs

saturday and sunday-rest


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Uriel said:


> train 3 days per week here on average now...4 occasionaly.
> 
> I am permanently bolloxed too[/quotethen insert more rest days.if your not recovering your progrees will be hindered.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

read book brawn by stuart mcrobert,section on rest/recovery is good as is mike mentzer books or dorian yates,a warriors story

basically work hard--then rest/recover before next session,a completed day off will help systemic fatigue before doing next sesh,which is a different bodypart

i do chest back triceps,rest 1-2 days then legs shoulders biceps rest day or two and repeat


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

When my body no longer aches. 2-3 days. then once every 2/3 of months I take 4-5 days off.

Recharges my muscle and my mind.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

3 days rest. 2 training sessions a week at the moment.


----------



## Cutting_edge (Sep 14, 2009)

5 days a week with 2 days rest


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> 3 days rest. 2 training sessions a week at the moment.


Yea same here do two full body workouts tue and fri, extra rest is great, cum back fresh every workout


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

2 days

I'm really enjoying the rest and getting some good workouts.

Brucie Bonus


----------

